# When does a goat reach adult size?



## mdonahue (Mar 26, 2013)

Just curious as to what age goats generally stop growing. I'm the first time owner of two pygmies. One is 8 months old, a doe and weighs 29 pounds. My buck is 5 months old and weighs 35 pounds. Can I expect them to get much bigger?


----------



## AvyNatFarm (Oct 29, 2013)

Everything I've read says they continue growing for 3 years, even the small breeds. However in my experience they don't get much bigger after about a year for does and wethers. Bucks may be different.


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

I guess it depends on the breed. IDK anything about pygmies, so you'll have to take AvyNatFarm's word for it (or anyone else who comes along).


----------



## Chopsgoats (Aug 20, 2013)

They should continue to grow for two years.


----------

